# cooling gateway mx6959 with atitool



## hester_mofet (Jan 12, 2007)

hi, i think i posted this in the wrong section yesterday...  

i am interested in controlling the fan speed on my new gateway mx6959 w/intel core 2 duo processor t5500. heard about atitool 0.24 (or is it 0.26 now?) and am wondering is it worth my while to try it out to control how often my fan comes on/how fast it spins? i tried speedfan already but it didn't work--gave me lots of error messages, failed to recognize any fans at all, and didn't register a temperature correctly at all.  i'm concerned about making permanent changes that i can't undo, cause i've heard of people that tried various things and ended up with a fan that never worked again--the LAST thing i want!

any other utilities i might try as well?

thanks


----------



## technicks (Jan 12, 2007)

If speedfan did not work on your pc then it's likely that there are no temperature sensors on your motherboard. Atitool and Ati tray tools work only for graphic card not for your processor.
You can get 2 fanspeed controllers from Zalman and connect those to your fans so you can set the speed yourself.


----------



## ratbatblue (Feb 22, 2007)

*Cooling the MX6959*

This has nothing to do with ATItools, but it does deal with cooling the Gateway MX6959...I'm sure someone will let me know if it's off-topic.

Gateway Support told me that "laptops get hot" when I called them about my own MX6959, which gets pretty warm under the HDD.  I used Everest to check processor temps and the lappie will get up to 60 C, then the fan will come on and bring it back down around 40-48.  I actually think that's pretty normal for the Core 2 Duo (tops out at 100 C!!), so I'm not too concerned about the processor.  But it's uncomfortable on my lap!  So I bought a notebook chillpad from Targus.  The lappie sits on it, the chillpad weighs practically nothing and runs off a USB port, doesn't seem to have any noticeable effect on battery life, and keeps the bottom of the lappie nice and cool.  Temps stay between 35-45, fan comes on much less often, and it doesn't heat up my lap.  Also keeps the computer off the blanket, sweater, etc., so it can breathe.  Best $22 I ever spent, and worth carrying around.  Hope this helps someone.


----------

